# What doses you like HCG at?



## JCBourne (Oct 11, 2011)

Liike to do 500ui x 2 a week. Keeps the nuts hanging, and then the nuts never hurt on cycle, how about you guys?

Thinking of just doing 500ui once a week. 

Just to check my math, 5000ui with 2.5 AA makes .25mL on a slin pin 500ui right? I seem to always forget this.


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been blasting and cruising for 8 months, using 500 iu twice weekly the whole time.  My nuts are normal size and ejaculatory volume has remained the same.


----------



## exphys88 (Oct 11, 2011)

I mix my 5000 iu w 5 ml's of bac water, this way I know that 50 on a slin pin is 500 ius.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 11, 2011)

^^I do this as well


----------



## MDR (Oct 11, 2011)

I used to do 500 a week, but since I switched to 500X2 I feel a marked difference.  I think it's worth it to stick with at least 500X2 per week.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 11, 2011)

On week 4 of a test only and been running 500iu x 2.  Nuts are great, loads are the same.

500iu x 2 right here.  Just remember this is the concentration not the volume.


5000iu HCG + 5ml Bac water = .5 on slin (5/5 = 1------>1/2= .5)

5000iu HCG + 2.5ml Bac water =.25 on slin(2.5/5= .5------>.5/2=.25)

5000iu HCG + 2ml bac water = .2 on slin(2/5=.4------->.4/2=.2)

List keeps going but its just a ratio of the two.  Divide the hcg by bac water(cut in half since you are doing two per week)and you will get your answer.


Your math is right though.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 11, 2011)

1000ui a week it is. My nuts are hurting, time to go hit a slin pin!


----------



## suprfast (Oct 11, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> 1000ui a week it is. My nuts are hurting, time to go hit a slin pin!



Straight to the nuts man...HELL YES


----------



## KJohnT (Oct 11, 2011)

Would you guys run 500iu or 1000iu each week on a Test C only cycle of 500mg/week?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 11, 2011)

basically what I am running and was told(and so far have no need for higher) 500 x 2 is all that is needed.  Though, if things start feeling weird to up it for the short term.


----------



## Mooksman (Oct 11, 2011)

I ran 500iu a week last cycle. This time I think I'd benefit from more. 1000iu wk this time.


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 11, 2011)

im all about 500iu 2x a week..recon that in bac water with no issues..for example 5000iu amp i would mix in a total of 5ml of bac water.  so 1/2cc is 500iu


----------



## coolrise (Oct 14, 2011)

100ui per day throughout cycle keeps everything as it should be.


----------



## suprfast (Oct 14, 2011)

wow that is excessive pinning when you can do it twice a week and get more HCG.


----------



## coolrise (Oct 15, 2011)

I do it subQ along with peptides it comes out to be 700ui per week. No big deal and works like a charm.


----------



## booze (Oct 15, 2011)

ive been hitting 2 x 250iu and nuts are plump and juicy. on 500mg test e and 400mg equ.


----------



## KJohnT (Oct 15, 2011)

booze said:


> ive been hitting 2 x 250iu and nuts are plump and juicy. on 500mg test e and 400mg equ.


 
Yeah I've decided I'm going to start out with this while running 500 mg Test C.  If I see any shrinkage, I'll up it to 2x500iu.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 5, 2012)

suprfast said:


> On week 4 of a test only and been running 500iu x 2.  Nuts are great, loads are the same.
> 
> 500iu x 2 right here.  Just remember this is the concentration not the volume.
> 
> ...



BUMP for clarification...

So for example using this: 5000iu HCG + 2ml bac water = .2 on slin(2/5=.4------->.4/2=.2)

The .2 would be 2 tick marks or the 20 on a .5cc slin pin?


----------



## suprfast (Jan 5, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> BUMP for clarification...
> 
> So for example using this: 5000iu HCG + 2ml bac water = .2 on slin(2/5=.4------->.4/2=.2)
> 
> The .2 would be 2 tick marks or the 20 on a .5cc slin pin?



Winner winner chicken dinner. 

Well after rereading this, I is for .2ml.  Im assuming there is a random slin out there with tick marks that dont mean junk so I specified one step further.

Go all the way up to the SOLID 2 not the second tick mark.  Hard to tell but it could be a .2, or a 20, or....Id personally call all marks tick marks.  Remember 1cc=1ml


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks Suprfast!


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 5, 2012)

I say keep it simple, all for easy touch slin pins:

5000iu with 10ml bacteriostatic water
1ml = 500iu
.5ml = 250iu
*OR*
5000iu with 5ml bacteriostatic water
1ml = 1000iu
.5ml = 500iu
.25ml = 250iu
*OR*
5000iu with 2.5ml bacteriostatic water
1ml = 2000iu
.5ml = 1000iu
.25ml = 500iu

good luck!


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 5, 2012)

I guess I just trying to get away from pinning so much SubQ, just wanted to make sure I was getting what was being put down...


----------



## suprfast (Jan 5, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I guess I just trying to get away from pinning so much SubQ, just wanted to make sure I was getting what was being put down...



Does "so much" refer to volume or frequency?


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 5, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> I guess I just trying to get away from pinning so much SubQ, just wanted to make sure I was getting what was being put down...


 
I hear ya dog...but 25cc on an easy touch slin pin (or any slin pin) is nothing...trust me  

plus it keeps things real simple when you inject and/or to reconstitute your hcg


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 5, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Does "so much" refer to volume or frequency?



Just the volume...



bulldogz said:


> I hear ya dog...but 25cc on an easy touch slin pin (or any slin pin) is nothing...trust me
> 
> plus it keeps things real simple when you inject and/or to reconstitute your hcg



I dig brotha, I currently do .09cc-.11cc ed.  Looked at .20 and my .5cc easy touch slin and was like damn


----------



## bulldogz (Jan 5, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Just the volume...
> 
> 
> 
> I dig brotha, I currently do .09cc-.11cc ed. Looked at .20 and my .5cc easy touch slin and was like damn


 
everyday...? ...that's why you were like damn...lol...

why not just 500iu or whatever twice a week?


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 5, 2012)

Shucks, I was referring to my peptides with ed injections, sorry.


----------

